# Magnifier ?



## cuslog (Mar 10, 2021)

Any one got one they like ?
Trying to do some fine sharpening work on small shop made cutters.
Looked at them on Amazon, been disappointed too many times, hoping to get some advice from some who may have been down that road already.
Don't mind spending a bit of money, just hate buying junk and spending twice.


----------



## francist (Mar 10, 2021)

I’ve had this one for a couple years and quite like it. The headband is ghastly uncomfortable so I fixed that with a bit of padding, but I do like the interchangeable lenses and I find the focal length a lot better than some others (more like 12-14 inches instead of right in front of my nose). Can’t compare it against a genuine Optivisor, I’ve never used one of those.

Note that these are a “special buy” and not always available but I saw them again at our local store a week ago so they’ve got some stock in again. How many I cannot say.

-frank


----------



## DPittman (Mar 10, 2021)

I bought some cheap glasses style magnifiers that came with 3 different magnifying powers and LED lights right on them.  I think the high power is 20x and low is 10x.  While the magnification and pointable light seems alright, I hate the setup because you have to the object within maybe an inch or two.  And realistically 10x would be all I would ever need in the shop for a head worn apparatus.  If I need more magnification I use a microscope but that is seldom for things of a metal nature ( other than digging out metal splinters from my fingers).


----------



## Johnwa (Mar 10, 2021)

I would like to try a pair like these.  I’d prefer more power, but at least the focus point isn’t at the end of your nose.
https://www.amazon.ca/Global-Dental-2-5x420mm-Surgical-Binocular-Magnifier/dp/B07GSV3WJM


----------



## John Conroy (Mar 10, 2021)

I too have looked for something like this on Amazon and finally ordered this one. It's weird how those carburetor jet size numbers keep getting smaller. Should be here tomorrow. I'll let you know what I think of it but even the genuine Optivisor brand ones don't get great reviews.


----------



## historicalarms (Mar 10, 2021)

I have been "sight challenged" for years and have tried the head mounted contraptions some but found them pretty much impossible to use...either their in the wrong orientation or the item cant be put in the right position 99% of the time.

    Now I have (same as my cheap calipers) a 4" handheld magnifier stationed wherever I might need one just for "quick looks" at things...however I also have a desk lamp- magnifier combo at a couple spots if I need very good looks at things . I have looked at some very expensive models in stores (old ladies knitting & sewing shops get away with charging the most by the look of it) but can't see any benefits to them over the $50 offering by C.T. . The ones with the long spring arms are the most versatile & usable. They hold position very well and leave both hands free to manipulate the object and focal point distance between eyeballs and the glass as well as focal distance between object & glass are infinite.


----------



## YotaBota (Mar 10, 2021)

francist - do they work with your glasses? Without my glasses on I have to be within inches to focus.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Mar 10, 2021)

I took a course @ SAIT with [mention]Janger [/mention] a few years back and had trouble reading the micrometer and rulers. That led to progressives 

Beyond that I employ a couple of loupes that I got from lee valley, but nothing hands free yet for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterT (Mar 10, 2021)

I wear glasses so I need something to put on & off quickly & sometimes extended hours. My old set needed replacing so I got this. Had pretty good reviews among the jeweler crowd. You can buy in specific lens or lens sets. I also got a screw-on mono lens that you can swing in/out for one eye magnification. Comfort wise its ok, adjustable head tension & tilt tension
https://www.gessweincanada.com/product-p/270-1020m.htm

others
https://www.gessweincanada.com/category-s/10488.htm

I also have some 19$ aliexpress high mag 'glasses' with the side LED lamps. Its ok but cheesy cheap. The higher the power, the more limited is your focal distance range. Cant fight physics.


----------



## terry_g (Mar 10, 2021)

I ordered a pair of these from Amazon. They should be here this week.
I plan on taking the magnifiers off and attaching them to a pair of prescription safety glasses.
They focus at 420mm or about 18". I will let you know how they work out.


----------



## Johnwa (Mar 10, 2021)

@terry_g I’ve had a set of these sitting in my Aliexpress cart for quite a while.  I’m eagerly awaiting your results.


----------



## terry_g (Mar 10, 2021)

I tried them with the safety glasses that they came with and because I am very near sighted the focus was at close to 6"
from the lenses. I made up a couple plastic blocks to mount them on my spare prescription safety glasses and now the
focus is at around 18" which is much better. The field of view is narrow and the focus is plus or minus a couple inches.
I took a couple 1/4 watt resistors out of my parts box and I can read the color bands on them without a problem.
I was just noticing how dirty my keyboard is.


----------



## historicalarms (Mar 10, 2021)

I forgot to mention one of the best quality magnifiers that I use when a very clear look at something small comes along. It is the "big end" glass off a rifle scope that was dismantled for one reason or another . focal length can be changed by flipping end for end. it was a good quality scope so glass is pretty much "monocular" quality for a fraction of value.


----------



## francist (Mar 10, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> francist - do they work with your glasses? Without my glasses on I have to be within inches to focus.


Yes, they do. The cheapo ones I had before did not and I had to always take my glasses off prior to using the magnifier. These ones are not like that, possibly because they sit farther away from the actual eyes (maybe 2-1/2 inches or so) and I use them all the time with my progressives on no problem.


----------



## YotaBota (Mar 10, 2021)

Thank you sir, I'll stop in at LV next time I'm in town and have a look.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 10, 2021)

terry_g said:


> I ordered a pair of these from Amazon. They should be here this week.
> I plan on taking the magnifiers off and attaching them to a pair of prescription safety glasses.
> They focus at 420mm or about 18". I will let you know how they work out.



I think that should work as long as you can get them secured.  I think the frame is really just just a means of spacing the magnifiers from your eyes. I think some of upscale ones like surgeons use allow slight focal adjustment by screwing the ring to correct to your vision. Others have told me its not as much an issue at close range anyways. Those look a small notch better than my AliExpress specials. I have side LED lights which is actually beneficial. I bought a high mag eyepiece like what jewelers hold in their eye. but I cant get the hang of holding an eyeball squint.

This is the add-on optiloupe I was referring to. You can just swivel it in & out if you need it


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 11, 2021)

I have 2 stand magnifiers with each with a 6" 4 diopter lens for doing small work.  Mostly I use jewelers loupes, the ones that you hold in your eye like a monocle.


----------



## Swharfin' (Mar 27, 2021)

historicalarms said:


> I forgot to mention one of the best quality magnifiers that I use when a very clear look at something small comes along. It is the "big end" glass off a rifle scope that was dismantled for one reason or another . focal length can be changed by flipping end for end. it was a good quality scope so glass is pretty much "monocular" quality for a fraction of value.


Great idea. I kept a busted spotting scope around (got overheated in the sun and the prism shifted) just because ....... I'm cheap. Now thanks to you Viola!
Copper wire was invented by two Gxxsmiths fighting over a penny.


----------



## DPittman (Mar 27, 2021)

Swharfin' said:


> Great idea. I kept a busted spotting scope around (got overheated in the sun and the prism shifted) just because ....... I'm cheap. Now thanks to you Viola!
> Copper wire was invented by two Gxxsmiths fighting over a penny.


Yup I saved a magnifying lens out of an old photocopier and although it is smallish  I find I use it quite often.  I believe Japanese quality.


----------



## Swharfin' (Mar 27, 2021)

rear screen projection TV's also, with 2 lens and an adjustable focal tube per color cannon


----------



## cuslog (Mar 27, 2021)

Actually, I have had one of these for a few years now, use it fairly often. I do like it well enough but sometimes I'd like a bit more magnification for small detail work on cutter sharpening. I looked at the ad - can't seem to find what the magnification is 10x maybe ?
https://www.amazon.ca/Generation-Dr...ords=dr+mom+otoscopes&qid=1616868944&sprefix=


----------



## wharris1 (Mar 27, 2021)

I find the optivisor and the led light attachment works well for myself


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 27, 2021)

I love this thread - I checked back to busy bee where I bought my 2 floor mounted magnifiers.  The LED modules were half price, so I picked up a couple!


----------

